# can MCA Grads get into Comp Hardware Field?



## prasath_digit (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi I'm doing MCA II year now, I know that MCA degree is ranked a lot lower than BE/Btech degrees....I'd like to know if MCA graduates can get into the Computer Hardware Field...as I am more interested in Comp Hardware than Software....and most companies( including biggies like Intel, AMD, NVIDIA ) prefer mostly BE/BTech grads for these positions....and even 1 day or 2 day seminars/courses on Hardware ask for only Diploma & Engg grads....

Also I'd like to know about the career prospectus of MCA grads in the Game Development industry....Thanx


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 15, 2011)

MCA grads have a good future in the game development industry. It will not hinder you compared to a BE/B.Tech as far as software development is concerned (in most cases).

As for computer hardware, unless you're doing network-related stuff, you probably cannot get an entry. You could, however, try doing some side (i.e. extra/PGD) courses in computer hardware which *may* grant you an entry.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 16, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> MCA grads have a good future in the game development industry. It will not hinder you compared to a BE/B.Tech as far as software development is concerned (in most cases).
> 
> As for computer hardware, unless you're doing network-related stuff, you probably cannot get an entry. You could, however, try doing some side (i.e. extra/PGD) courses in computer hardware which *may* grant you an entry.



thanx AcceleratorX, i asked becauz some positions asked just for a computer-related degree and didn't particularly mention an engg degree. Anyway I'll be trying to get a job in the game dev industry when i graduate....thanx


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 17, 2011)

prasath_digit said:


> thanx AcceleratorX, i asked becauz some positions asked just for a computer-related degree and didn't particularly mention an engg degree. Anyway I'll be trying to get a job in the game dev industry when i graduate....thanx



Well, if those positions do not specifically ask for an engineering degree, you could give it a shot. If you get through the interview they may just give you the hardware job.

As for game development, you need to "stick with it". In india, the industry is a little slow. Most of the work here is in outsourced assets (textures, models, sounds, level editing, testing etc.). The biggest focus here is on mobile games. Initial salary may be lacking compared to more mainstream software jobs, but staying on will reap benefits.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jan 18, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> Well, if those positions do not specifically ask for an engineering degree, you could give it a shot. If you get through the interview they may just give you the hardware job.
> 
> As for game development, you need to "stick with it". In india, the industry is a little slow. Most of the work here is in outsourced assets (textures, models, sounds, level editing, testing etc.). The biggest focus here is on mobile games. Initial salary may be lacking compared to more mainstream software jobs, but staying on will reap benefits.



Thanx again for the info AcceleratorX. I've always wanted to become a game programmer since my high-school days itself. So that has been the focus of my study since then. I've learned C, C++, Java SE, 3D Math & OpenGL and I love it very much. Ya salary will be low compared to other s/w jobs, but its ok for me...


----------



## sapna.chawla82 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, you can join any hardware industry after completing your degree. For that you will have to do a course of CCNA, CCNP, MCSE. Do any course from these & get certification, you will get job easily in a big MNC.


----------



## 047 (Mar 24, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> MCA grads have a good future in the game development industry. It will not hinder you compared to a BE/B.Tech as far as software development is concerned (in most cases).




Hi, can u pls help me out in finding good game devlopment job. I will be completing my MCA in this June (2011). What skill sets i need to have to get into gaming industry. I am good in Java and can code in c/c++ as well.

Any help will be appreciated.
thanks.


----------



## Amit Shrivastava (Apr 12, 2011)

047 said:


> Hi, can u pls help me out in finding good game devlopment job. I will be completing my MCA in this June (2011). What skill sets i need to have to get into gaming industry. I am good in Java and can code in c/c++ as well.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.
> thanks.



As you taking to make career in game development or gaming development it needs the strong knowledge of animation,design and graphic designing.
From the development side you must have a good knowledge of core and advanced java and flex (Product of adobe).
The leading game service provider in India is zapak.com you must search opportunity there.


----------



## Chaitanya Singh (Feb 23, 2012)

hello I wish to do M.C.A. my plan is to settle at one place and doing job for one company is it possible or we have keep jumping from one company to another.


----------

